
Tesla patents longer lasting battery with better performance and cheaper cost - reddotX
https://electrek.co/2019/09/13/tesla-patent-battery-cell-better-performance-cheaper/
======
SanchoPanda
Guess it was important enough to sidestep the general stance of :

[https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-
you](https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-you)

~~~
693471
Why do you think that? They're still applying for patents, but they'll share
theirs if you share all yours.

So far no other car company has stepped up and offered their patent portfolio
in return.

